# Jetzt mal ehrlich...



## herbertle (26. September 2008)

Grüsse,

ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf LvL 13 gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
Mittlerweile hat mich allerdings irgendwie die Motivation verlassen.Ich logge mich ein,mach mich auf in ein neues Questgebiet,melde mich paralell für ein Szenario an,Queste ein wenig und nehme an den PQ´s teil.
Nach ca. einer halben Stunde ist bei mir dann irgendwie die Luft raus und ich stehe entweder afk in der Gegend rum, oder logge mich direkt aus.

Das Questen ist extrem eintönig(wie in jedem anderen MMO wahr. auch)
An den Public Quests mag ich irgendwie auch nicht öfter als einmal, maximal zweimal, teilnehmen.
Szenarien gehen mittlerweile zwar deutlich häufiger auf (alle 15-20 Minuten), nach ein oder zwein werden mir auch diese irgendwie recht schnell fad.

Trotz meines recht leistungsstarken Rechners, habe ich in den Szenarien massive fps Einbrüche,die mir unerklärlich sind, denn derartig aufwändig erscheint mir dort die Umgebung nicht.Ist aber eher nebensächlich, ich denke, daran wird noch gefeilt.

Was mir allerdings recht negativ auffällt, sind in die Kampfabläufe.Alles erscheint mir irgendwie recht plump,zumindest auf dem lvl noch.Auch wenn ich glaube, als Heiler in den Szenarien eine noch  recht spassige Position einzunehmen.
Die Animationen, ja, das ganze Movement( so sagt man doch, oder ?),wirken auf mich doch recht plump.O
(Muss dazu sagen,dass ich bis vor einem halben Jahr noch WoW(was auch mein erstes MMO überhaupt war) spielte, und somit diesbezüglich ein wenig verwöhnt bin)

Open RvR habe ich bislang noch sehr selten erlebt (3-4 mal)(War glaube ich im Kapitel 3, bei der gemeinsam PQ,die sich Zwerge und Grünhäute quasi teilen). 


Nun worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will.

Ich bin recht unvoreingenommen an die Sache herangegangen.Dachte, ich lasse das Spiel mal auf mich wirken,nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr kein MMO mehr gespielt hatte und mich über eine neues Spiel(MMO) auf dem Markt doch sehr freute.Und da PvP genau mein Ding ist, zumindest war es das noch zu WoW Zeiten, müsste es eigentlich wie für mich geschaffen sein.

Ich will nicht sagen, ich bin enttäuscht von dem Spiel,das sicher nicht, auch wenn es mich absolut nicht fesseln kann.
Wenn ich dann allerdings ständig lese, wie ultimativ das Spiel sei,es alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellt und dergleichen, dann wundere ich mich doch ein wenig,das ich persönlich gar so schnell die Motivation verloren habe.

Ich mag jetzt einige "Flames" einfahren,soll mir recht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielmehr würd mich allerdings konkret mal interessieren,was euch bei der Stange hält und was das Spiel für euch interessant macht.


----------



## Ascían (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf LvL 13 gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
> Mittlerweile hat mich allerdings irgendwie die Motivation verlassen.Ich logge mich ein,mach mich auf in ein neues Questgebiet,melde mich paralell für ein Szenario an,Queste ein wenig und nehme an den PQ´s teil.
> ...



Spielerfahrungen sind subjektiv, warum sollte man Dich flamen? Ich find ees schade dass du kein MMO-"Heim" mehr hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht ist ja Aion o.ä. das richtige für Dich.


----------



## -coRe (26. September 2008)

naja also ich hab davor 3 jahre WoW gezockt und muss eindeutig sagen dass WAR weder optisch noch in sonst einer hinsicht WoW nur annähernd das wasser reichen kann. man wird wie an nem faden durch das gesamte game gezogen und hat keine freiheiten abgesehen von der wahl welches startgebiet man wählt. hoffe schwer dass das so godlike angepriesene mmo bald ausgebaut wird ansonsten gehts halt mit aion weiter :/

mfg


----------



## Zenek (26. September 2008)

Jo schade das dir WAR kein Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub das ist der 1. richtige Beitrag der ernst gemeint und auch mit Belegen ist welche man auch nachvollziehen kann.
Hoffentlichen findest du bald das Game was dir den erhofften Spaß bringt.

Außer dann kommen solche Posts wegen Optik und sowas kann man dann wieder net ernst nehmen ...



-coRe schrieb:


> naja also ich hab davor 3 jahre WoW gezockt und muss eindeutig sagen dass WAR weder optisch noch in sonst einer hinsicht WoW nur annähernd das wasser reichen kann. man wird wie an nem faden durch das gesamte game gezogen und hat keine freiheiten abgesehen von der wahl welches startgebiet man wählt. hoffe schwer dass das so godlike angepriesene mmo bald ausgebaut wird ansonsten gehts halt mit aion weiter :/
> 
> mfg


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (26. September 2008)

Es gibt keinen Grund dich zu flamen, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen begründest du gut was dir am Spiel nicht zusagt.

Aber wie Ascian schon schreibt, Spielererfahrungen sind Subjektiv. Ich spiele auch einen Schamanen und ich kann kaum die Finger vom Spiel lassen. Arbeitsbedingt sind meine Spielzeiten teilweise sehr unpassand, 6-11 Uhr Vormittags, selbst zu diesen Zeiten habe ich immer etwas zu tun, finde Leute für Quests und PQ und hab sogar schon RvR eine Burg am morgen eingenommen. Zugegeben mit wenig Gegenwehr ^^.

Das einzige was ich dazu noch sagen kann ist das du wenn du dich im vorraus mehr über das Spiel informiert hättest, einiges an Geld gespart hättest. Wie übrigens viele andere die in den letzten Tagen hier Threads erstellt haben. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe informier ich mich vorher so das ich es fasst auswendig kenne wenn ich es dann Starte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zugegeben das muss man nicht machen, aber der Kauf sollte schon Begründet sein.


----------



## fritzwolter (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Das Questen ist extrem eintönig(wie in jedem anderen MMO wahr. auch)
> An den Public Quests mag ich irgendwie auch nicht öfter als einmal, maximal zweimal, teilnehmen.
> Szenarien gehen mittlerweile zwar deutlich häufiger auf (alle 15-20 Minuten), nach ein oder zwein werden mir auch diese irgendwie recht schnell fad.



seh ich leider ähnlich. 
Ich war die ersten paar level echt auch begeistert. ging alles recht schnell und hat auch spaß gemacht. jetzt hab ich schon wieder des gefühl in wow 
gelandet zu sein beim questen. 
Ich hab gedacht mit WAR hab ich ne alternative. Aber naja hat sich leider net so bestätigt weil einfach numal über questen exp gemacht werden muss. Die schlachtfelder sind leider net so dolle.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Wenns dir halt kein Spass macht, verstehen kann ichs, ist das Spiel doch bestenfalls im frühen Beta-Stadium^^ Ich persönlich hab trotzdem ne Menge Spass und seit ich mir mal die T4 Gebiete angesehen hab, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, was da so abgeht, wenn mal alle 40 sind. Das wird garantiert der Oberhammer, richtiger Städtekampf und gigantische Burgen, mjamjamjam^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch ich werd nur weil mir WAR atm Spass macht nicht ewig "nur" dabei bleiben. Im November kommt Spellborn, auf dass ich mich schon ewig freu. Spätestens dann gibts erstmal ne Pause von WAR.


----------



## -coRe (26. September 2008)

ja zenek hab grad noch was via editieren hinzugefügt womit ich das begründe hats aber nicht übernommen weil ich zu lang geschrieben hab also hier nomma:


1. das crafting system is lächerlich
2. die quests sind um längen eintöniger als die WoW quests und man merkt deutlich dass die aus zeitdruck dahingeklatscht wurden
3. die optik is irgendwie nicht stimmig. viele texturen wie steine, der boden, bäume etc. sind einfach nur vorkriegsgrafik dagegen sind die charaktere gut texturiert. kein vergleich zu HdRo oder WoW wo jeweils das gesamtpacket stimmt.
4. man wird wie an nem faden durch die gebiete gezogen

naja ich werds dennoch weiterzocken und pvp machen und hoffen dass sich daran was ändert. mir wären sicherlich noch mehr punkte eingefallen wenn ich mehr zeit gehabt hätte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2008)

-coRe schrieb:


> und hat keine freiheiten abgesehen von der wahl welches startgebiet man wählt



Du kannst jederzeit in die anderen Gebiete reisen und Questen, du hast also Effektiv für jedes T-Gebiet 3 zur Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (26. September 2008)

> Was mir allerdings recht negativ auffällt, sind in die Kampfabläufe.Alles erscheint mir irgendwie recht plump


Es ist leider so, ich habe mich auch gefreut über einige neue Sachen, die es in WOW nicht gibt, aber irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Ich teste gerade einige Klassen, aber von Spass kann nicht die Rede sein. Das Spiel ist mit viel Liebe programmiert, ohne Zweifel. Allerdings als "verwöhnter" WOW-Spieler fehlt der Biss, alles wirkt hölzern. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, das Spiel WAR zu kaufen, vieles kann ja auch noch besser werden, allerdings habe ich Zweifel, ob das Game auf Dauer motiviert. Das Problem ist auch, für die public quests braucht man Leute, die manchmal garnicht da sind, das ist wie mit dem Problem der Gruppensuche in WOW. Mir persönlich sind die Quests viel zu schnell erledigt, das macht Blizzard besser für meinen Geschmack, ich kille lieber 20 Mobs als 2-3 für eine Quest, lohnt der Weg ja garnicht. Außerdem habe ich fertige Quests im Gepäck und weiß nicht, wo ich sie abgeben soll, bin schon alles abgelaufen, wem geht es auch so oder weiß Rat? Auch der Abzug von 10, 20% oder weiß der Geier wieviel Prozent für 15 min nervt oder lange Weg zurück, deine Peiniger sind schon über alle Berge und mit der Revanche ist's Essig. Allein gegen 3 Zwerge ist Sterben nun mal Pflicht. ;-)


> 1. das crafting system is lächerlich


Stimmt, das Anplanzen ist wie Biologie Klasse 2.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2008)

Schau mal nach Questgebern mit Hellorangenem Symbol über dem Kopf, vielleicht auch einfach mal in ein anderes Gebiet fliegen und dort gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder aber versuch einfach mal die Questgegenstände rechtszuklicken, manchmal wenn man Gegenstände holen musste, muss man sie dann Rechtsklicken damit es weiter geht.


----------



## Dwarim (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen, ich bin enttäuscht von dem Spiel,das sicher nicht, auch wenn es mich absolut nicht fesseln kann.
> Wenn ich dann allerdings ständig lese, wie ultimativ das Spiel sei,es alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellt und dergleichen, dann wundere ich mich doch ein wenig,das ich persönlich gar so schnell die Motivation verloren habe.




stimme dir zu 100% zu,
das spiel fesselt mich einfach nicht so wie WoW früher und ich hab genau wie du nach relativ wenig zeit keine lust mehr zu zocken.

Bin wieder zurück zu lotro, mal schauen was sich so in nächster zeit tut in war..


----------



## Fr3ak3r (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf LvL 13 gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
> Mittlerweile hat mich allerdings irgendwie die Motivation verlassen.Ich logge mich ein,mach mich auf in ein neues Questgebiet,melde mich paralell für ein Szenario an,Queste ein wenig und nehme an den PQ´s teil.
> ...



genauso sehe ich es leider auch.
nach wow such ich immer noch DAS mmo für mich, WAR ist es leider nicht, ende des Jahres kommt ja noch TCoS und danach Aion, vielleicht liegt mir das ja mehr.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (26. September 2008)

Da sind wir wieder bei der Subjektivität. Gerade die Quests in WAR gefallen mir ausnehmend gut, dabei hatte ich das von einem PvP Spiel nicht erwartet. Sie sind sehr abwechslungsreich, teilweise wirklich witzig gestaltet vor allem bei mir als Schamane, die Questexte sind wirklich zum wegschmeißen. Dazu sind alle Quests sehr kurz gehalten, ich muss nicht dutzende von Mobs für ein Items killen sondern nur 1^^, fördert bei mir enorm die Motivation weiter zu spielen.

Die Grafik ist auch so eine Sache, sie ist sicher nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Allerdings ist es ein Wunschdenken wenn man meint tolle Grafik und große PvP Schlachten gehen zusammen, das geht ja selbst bei der einfachen WOW Grafik nicht. Als WoW Spieler kann ich es bedingt verstehen wenn einem der Grafikstil von WAR nicht gefällt, da sollte man sich jedoch bewusst machen das nicht WAR sondern WOW mit der Comicgrafik da die Ausnahme bildet.

Kritikpunkte bei mir wären eher:
- Performanceproblem trotz recht einfacher Grafik-->da muss am Code nachgearbeitet werden
- einige versprochene Sachen die noch nicht impelemtiert sind sollten schnell nachgeliefert werden, kostenlos nicht erst mit einem bezahl Addon
- Überarbeitung des Chatsystems--Warum so ein primitiven Chat verbauen, hat nicht gerade die Kommunikation unter den Spielern gefördert, Sachen die funktionieren kann man ruhig von WOW kopieren, macht Blizzard auch


----------



## hanktheknife (26. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Questgebern mit Hellorangenem Symbol über dem Kopf, vielleicht auch einfach mal in ein anderes Gebiet fliegen und dort gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja danke für deinen Rat, zwar schon versucht, aber ich teste nochmal. Ich glaube ja irgendwie, die NPC's zu den gelösten Quests könnten in unbekannten Gebieten sein. Gibt ja ja Quests, die man hier annimmt und da abgibt. Das Spiel schließt Lernen nicht aus. Was mich sehr gefreut ist die Steuerung und das automatische Drehen beim Anvisieren, das wünsch ich mir auch von WOW. Auf jeden Fall viel Arbeit noch für Mythic.


----------



## Mikell (26. September 2008)

-coRe schrieb:


> ja zenek hab grad noch was via editieren hinzugefügt womit ich das begründe hats aber nicht übernommen weil ich zu lang geschrieben hab also hier nomma:
> 
> 
> 1. das crafting system is lächerlich
> ...



zu1. Lieber so simpel als wie in WoW das man bis zum maximalskill für nahezu nix verwendung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu2. Die ersten Quests in WoW sind auch eintönig. Bin inzwischen 23 und muss sagen...das ändert sich schon. Nur mehr Questfülle wünsch ich mir. gefallen tut mir auch der "faden" der jeweiligen Gebiete (menschen zbsp die Seuche) muss man ahlt ab und an mal die texte lesen und nciht die roten kreise abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von "hinnklatschen" merke ich null. Quests passen zum Gebiet und sind "logisch" aufeinander Aufgebaut. "zeitdruck" würde ich nur dahinngehend hinneininterpretieren, das ich mit 22 in die t3 Gebiete rein bin, und bei 2/3 (elfen kommen morgen drann) erledigte Kapitel 10+11 Quests gerade mal 23,5 erreicht habe. Ab kapitel 12 sind die gener schon stellenweise mit 26 herrausfordernd. Muss da mehr PQ´s machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu3. Vorkriegssteine habe ich bisher nciht gesehen. Im gegenteil, geh mal ins T3 zwergengebiet. Ich ahbe noch in keinem Spiel animierte "heuballen" in guter Wersternart durch die gegend rollen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu4. Ist das nicht der Sinn? In WoW gibts auch Quests, die einen direkt zum nächsten Q-geber bringt. In HdRO ist es essenziell die Epische Quest zu machen. Und in DAoC war das abschließen der Epischen klassenquest eines der frühen Höhepunkte.

Zum TE:

Du hast schon Recht. Ohne Motivation kann man schnell die Lust verlieren. Das hängt alleine Vom Charakter des menschen ab. Mir machen ab und an auch nach 2/3 Durchgängen PQ´s und Szenarios nciht mehr soo viel spass, erinenrt dann immer ans "grinden"

Ich glaube auch kaum, das das SPiel wegen der allgemeinen Spielbarkeit als so gut dargestellt wird.

man muss ab und an einfach mal nur die Welt durchstreifen. Wie flüssig der PvP übergang ist. Wie unterschiedlich die 3 kampffraktionen aufgebaut sind. Wie "echter" der Konflickt rüber kommt. Und genau dass mache ich immer, wenn das Leveln zu "schlacuhen" beginnt. kann ich nur empfehlen.
schau dir einfach mal den Unterschied Zwerge/Grünhäute und Hoch/Dunkelelfen an.
Bei den Zw/Gh ist der Konflickt total offen. Viele PQ´s sind gegeneinander, wo bei den Elfen von oben der Welt bis hinnunter eine saubere Trennung vorhanden ist.
Beim Imp/Chaos ist es dabei ein Misch aus beiden. Und die Knackpunkte wie es gebaut ist, das einfach mal nebenher anscheuen/erkunden. kann auch Laune machen, und das ist es was die Welt ausmacht.


----------



## diesirea (26. September 2008)

mmh mir persönlich gefällt WAR schon aber wie bei dir is bei mri schnell die luft raus

meiner Meinung nach fehlen Instanzen (ich weiß es sind welche drinne aber zu wenige) dadurch fehlt de ransporn sich gute items zu farmen (was anders macht wow ja auch nicht, der großteil hängt von der itemjagd ab, es ist gut und kann meiner meinung nach gerne übernommen werden deswegen muss pvp bzw rvr nicht zurück stecken)

aber naja es sind grade mal fast 2 wochen um und ich denke das mit den nächsten patchs eventuell auch instanzen kommen die mich in einen jagdrausch versetzen


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (26. September 2008)

Wieder so eine Sache, ich war jetzt 3 mal im Düsterbruch und hab schon keine Lust mehr auf Instanzen. Hätte man wegen mir auch ganz rauslassen können, macht eher wenig fun und dauert mir auch zu lange. Da mache ich lieber PQ, macht mehr Spass, geht schneller und mit Glück gibs auch gute Items.

Das Spiel ist auch nicht so auf Items aufgebaut wie WOW, von daher nicht nötig sich welche in Instanzen zu erfarmen.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist auch nicht so auf Items aufgebaut wie WOW, von daher nicht nötig sich welche in Instanzen zu erfarmen.



Das kann ich langsam nicht mehr lesen, es stimmt einfach nicht. Spiel Schwarzork und kann mit entsprechendem Equip meine Schaden verdreifachen. Von extrem viel aushalten und wenig Schaden machen, nach extrem wenig aushalten und sehr viel Schaden machen, alles !!!NUR!!! durch Equipment. Das nennt man gar nicht itemlastig, neeiiiiiiiiin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. September 2008)

-coRe schrieb:


> naja also ich hab davor 3 jahre WoW gezockt und muss eindeutig sagen dass WAR weder optisch noch in sonst einer hinsicht WoW nur annähernd das wasser reichen kann. man wird wie an nem faden durch das gesamte game gezogen und hat keine freiheiten abgesehen von der wahl welches startgebiet man wählt. hoffe schwer dass das so godlike angepriesene mmo bald ausgebaut wird ansonsten gehts halt mit aion weiter :/
> 
> mfg


Äh habich mich verlesen ?? Optisch wow das wasser net reichen? LoL WoW (und ich betone nochmal das ich mmoler bin und mir Grafik egal is) Grafik ist doch wohl schlecht? Warhammer sieht besser aus auf jedenfall.. auch wenn mein PC momentan net ausreicht und ich Massive lags habe und langsamen Gegenden aufbau (z.B sehe ich oft einzelne überlappend ladende texturen.. heißt.. Der boden ist erst grün dann ird er immer feiner an manchen stellen ist er braun und dunkelgrün und er wird immer genauer bis er Normal aussieht )


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. September 2008)

fritzwolter schrieb:


> seh ich leider ähnlich.
> Ich war die ersten paar level echt auch begeistert. ging alles recht schnell und hat auch spaß gemacht. jetzt hab ich schon wieder des gefühl in wow
> gelandet zu sein beim questen.
> Ich hab gedacht mit WAR hab ich ne alternative. Aber naja hat sich leider net so bestätigt weil einfach numal über questen exp gemacht werden muss. Die schlachtfelder sind leider net so dolle.


Die aussage stimmt jezzt aber Garnicht.. Momentan ist es so das die Szenarien viel mehr EP Geben (kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie oft du stirbst wennde tot bist kriegste keine ep, und ich waage zu behaupten das alle mich aufn Kicker haben (is echt so ich steh ganz hinten als Tank Mit nem Buff der jeden einkommenden DMG um 99,9995% Veringert und um mich rum stehn 20 leute mit 2 HP^^ und alle 30 Gegner stürmen auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( äh zurück zum thema) Die PvE-Ler (auch Wenn war nen pvp-spiel ist) leveln viel langsamer.. ich bequeme mich in der wartezeit auf Szenario mit quest. leider ist in den 1-12er gebieten immer eins offen.. jezzt gerade 13- KA garnix.. alle 40 min Mal.. Und wie gesagt es lagt halt stark bei mir im RvR geht es beim questen seh ich meistens garnix. besonders bei PQ, was besonders komisch ist wenn du als Person die fast afk Ist am ende den 500er würfelboni erhälst. was ich übrigens auch dumm finde das prinzip... ich finde es sollte nur nach diesem "Boni" gehen.. nicht würfeln.. ich hatte maol 500er Boni und der 2te schaffte nur 300 oda so... und am ende war ich von 7 Teilnehmern der 7te (die ersten 6 kriegen was.. geil^^)


----------



## DaCe (26. September 2008)

Warum schreien alle Leute nach Instanzen? Was wollt ihr in einem schon lange angekündigten PVP (!!!) Spiel wenn ihr nur nen WoW Klon zocken wollt? Das entzieht sich jeglicher Logik. Wenn ihr PvP mögt und das auch später gerne macht, bleibt bei WAR, wollt ihr stundenlange Raid Instanzen spielen mit 24 anderen Leuten und euch dann um 3 Items prügeln, geht zurück zu WoW. 
Ich selbst hab 3 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt, und ganz ehrlich.. es langweilt irgendwann ziemlich. Ned mal twinken macht mehr Spass... und das wird sich mit WotlK auch ned groß ändern, da es nur einfach wieder von vorne losgeht, nur mit anderen Items. Also hört auf WAR in ein 2. WoW verwandeln zu wollen. War is gut so wie es momentan ist, und wem das ned passt muss er´s ja ned spielen.

Edit: Ja, das Würfelsystem is das einzige wirklich beschissene... das is ein Witz mit nem random 1-1000 Wurf. Soll man den bonus und nen Wurf von 1-100 machen, dann wird´s gerecht!


----------



## Sledge Hammer (26. September 2008)

Mal zu den Questen in War.
Was dem einen zu einfach ist dem Anderen Gerade recht.
Ich mag das einfache Quest system wie auch schon in AOC für mich als PVP lastiger Spieler eh nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Bei WOW hab ich alles bei Buffed nachgeschaut was ich nicht auf Anhieb gefunden habe.

So ist das mit vielen Sachen was dem einen Missfällt findet der andere gut. (Grafik,Crafting usw)
Den anderen zu überzeugen das seine Ansicht besser ist wird keinem gelingen da es ja seiner Vorliebe entspricht.

Zu den Rucklern vieler Spieler, mein rechner ist jetzt 3/4 Jahr alt und läuft gut.
70Fps beim Questen immer über 30 beim PVP/RVR.

Anfangs hatte ich auch Ruckler in RVR gebieten und offenen Zonen wenn ich durch geritten bin.

Durch das Ausschalten der Ausleuchtung :Umgebung und Schatten sind die jetzt aber verschwunden.
Ohne das ich einen Grafischen Nachteil feststellen konnte.

Ein Nachteil ist das man noch sehr wenige Einstellungen an der Grafik in War selber einstellen kann. 
Mit standardeinstellung des Nvidia Treibers hat man auch nicht das optisch mögliche Rausgeholt. Kein AA zb. Einfach über den Treiber die Anwendung dazu zwingen.

@TE Schade das WAR dir nicht gefällt aber es kommt schon noch ein game was dir zu sagt.

In Unserer Gilde sind noch alle begeistert genauso wie ich.

Mann sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld

MFG Sledge


----------



## DaCe (26. September 2008)

Also ich kann über die Standard-Nvidia Einstellungen so gut wie alles erzwingen in WAR. Hab AA und AF an, ich seh nirgends mehr Pixeltreppen und auch der Bloomeffekt und Triple-Buffering funktionieren scheinbar. Jedenfalls sieht es so um Welten besser aus als mit den Standard Einstellungen die man in WAR selbst machen kann!


----------



## Alasken (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf LvL 13 gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
> Mittlerweile hat mich allerdings irgendwie die Motivation verlassen.Ich logge mich ein,mach mich auf in ein neues Questgebiet,melde mich paralell für ein Szenario an,Queste ein wenig und nehme an den PQ´s teil.
> ...




also wenn du in 8 tagen gerade mal lvl 13 bist (und das sind knapp 4-5 spielstunden) würde mir auch langweilig werden... 

du opfer ! WAAAGH! 

>> der flaminator war hier <<


----------



## derwaynez (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf LvL 13 gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
> Mittlerweile hat mich allerdings irgendwie die Motivation verlassen.Ich logge mich ein,mach mich auf in ein neues Questgebiet,melde mich paralell für ein Szenario an,Queste ein wenig und nehme an den PQ´s teil.
> ...


Also bei mir war nach lvl 10 auch die luft raus


----------



## Nethraniel (26. September 2008)

Dass MMORPGs allesamt irgendwie schnell fad werden und die Luft schnell raus ist, nach dem Gefühl diverser Leute, passt mMn gut zu einem Kommentar, den Peter Molineaux mal abgelassen hat.

Der meinte nämlich, dass WoW den Spielemarkt kaputt gemacht hat, da es durch stete Add-Ons etc. praktisch keine Luft mehr für Innovationen liefert und irgendwie immer alles von allen schonmal irgendwie irgendwo gemacht / gesehen worden ist. Wenn man WoW bis zum Erbrechen gespielt hat, können andere Spiele kaum noch Reize bieten.

Tatsächlich habe ich das Gefühl, dass dies der Wahrheit entspricht. Wer aufmerksam das Forum beobachtet, sieht nur WoW-Vergleiche und die Kritik, nichts Neues zu bieten. In gewisser Hinsicht, scheint es mir dabei auch, dass WAR so massiv wie noch nie im Vorfeld des Release schon so auseinander genommen wurde, dass einige da schon die Lust verloren haben. Dazu kommt noch ein Datenbank-Overkill, den man aus WoW-Zeiten gewöhnt ist, dass man kaum Interesse hat eine neue Welt alleine und selbstständig zu erkunden.


Ich fordere damit mehr Toleranz im I-Net sowie ein Absenken von Erwartungshaltungen an WAR und schließe mit einem kurzen Fazit:

Mit gefällt der Quest- und Story-Verlauf sehr gut, die Grafik spricht mich an und Spaß macht es auch. WAR ist mein Ding, WoW nicht mehr. Aber ich verstehe durchaus, warum man WoW weiterspielt.


----------



## Senseless6666 (26. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> also wenn du in 8 tagen gerade mal lvl 13 bist (und das sind knapp 4-5 spielstunden) würde mir auch langweilig werden...
> 
> du opfer ! WAAAGH!
> 
> >> der flaminator war hier <<


Ich auch bei 4-5 spielstunden am Tag.. Weil es so laggt.. es ist halt fast unspielbar bei Mir..^^ Naja ar nur OpenBeta dingens.. Ich warte nochn bissl vielecith kriege ich ja endlich mal nen Halbegs guten pc..^^ (hab iwas mit 1,6GHZ und 1GB Arbeitsspeicher und.. Naja ka mein pc ist halt alt.. Mehr weißich aba net davon^^


----------



## Keeral (26. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das kann ich langsam nicht mehr lesen, es stimmt einfach nicht. Spiel Schwarzork und kann mit entsprechendem Equip meine Schaden verdreifachen. Von extrem viel aushalten und wenig Schaden machen, nach extrem wenig aushalten und sehr viel Schaden machen, alles !!!NUR!!! durch Equipment. Das nennt man gar nicht itemlastig, neeiiiiiiiiin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch wenn man das kontruktiver formulieren kann , aber da geb ich ihm recht . 
Eq. macht auch in WAR einen ,zwar nicht *den*, aber immer hin einen unterschied. 
Wie das nachher im Endgame ist , kann man noch nit sagen.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf* LvL 13* gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
> 
> Was mir allerdings recht negativ auffällt, sind in die Kampfabläufe.Alles erscheint mir irgendwie recht plump,*zumindest auf dem lvl noch*.Auch wenn ich glaube, als Heiler in den Szenarien eine noch  recht spassige Position einzunehmen.
> 
> ...



Alle Antworten auf deine Fragen stehen in diesen 4 Sätzen, die wichtigen Stellen habe ich fett markiert.

Auf lvl 13 hast du kaum taktische Möglichkeiten...weil dir schlicht die Spells dafür fehlen. Alles dreht sich in dem Kämpfen um dmg, Heal und Movement. Warte mal auf TorAnroc mit dem "Ieeek!" - Spell und die Gruppenheals.

Die Langzeitmotivation ist das Open RvR. Das Questen ist ... ohne Übertreibung ... kotzlangweilig, die PQs haben nur dann einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert, wenn man eine Gildentruppe hat, mit der man im TS die ganze Zeit Sprüche klopfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Szenarien machen nur in Stammgruppen mit Gildenleuten die Ahnung haben richtig Spass...besonders wenn man auf andere organisierte Gruppen trifft =)
Und das richtige Open RvR wird erst dann stattfinden, wenn die Majorität der jetzigen Spieler 40 ist ... glaub mir, dann geht die Post richtig ab, das geb ich dir schriftlich...Massenkeepschlachten im T4 Incoming...Volle Deckung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raksha II (26. September 2008)

das mit den quests kann schon eintönig werden hab bis lv 16 auf der IMP Seite gequestet bis mir langweilig wurde, dann bin ich zu den Hochelfen gegangen und hab da weiter gespielt was doch aufeinmal wieder spass gemacht hat (lag wohl eher an der umgebung als an den quests). Finde es sehr schade das hier WAR immer so runtergemacht wird WAR is noch jung und wie jeder MMO lernt es noch, WoW war am anfang auch nicht perfeckt und ist es bis heute noch nicht(was wohl die Frage aufwirft: gibt es überhaupt perfeckte MMOs ?) 

Was mich noch stört is die von Mythic vielversprochene Balance!!!
Wenn Ordnung zu 70% verliert im 1-11 Scenario und in den höheren noch schlimmer, die PvP Gebiete sind erst Nachts unter unserer kontrolle deshalb sind noch einige Paches nötig.

@Alasken: Schade das dein leben so traurig is oder du mit deinem Genital nich einverstanden bist das du so nen text verfassen musst!

MFG Raksha


----------



## Hardnoise (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> ich spiele Warhammer nun seit 8 Tagen, meinen Schamanen habe ich in der Zeit auf LvL 13 gebracht.Wie ich es bereits schon unter einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe, hatte ich die ersten 8-10 lvl doch recht viel Spass am Spiel.
> Mittlerweile hat mich allerdings irgendwie die Motivation verlassen.Ich logge mich ein,mach mich auf in ein neues Questgebiet,melde mich paralell für ein Szenario an,Queste ein wenig und nehme an den PQ´s teil.
> ...



Was mich an Warhammer hält? Zockermates^^
WAR gefällt mir ansich gut, aber allein geht mir auch schnell die Lust verloren, mit paar Freunden macht das ganze um einiges mehr Spaß, da man neue sachen kennen lernt usw..

WAR ist für mich persönlich kein Spiel was mir alleine Spaß macht, sondern eben nur in Gesellschaft.. 
Versuchs mal.. Such dir eine gute bzw. große Gilde die auch TS2 Aktiv sind, geh mit dennen ins TS2 und spielt Szenarien..

Falls du auf Averland Ordnung spielst, biete ich dir gern ein Platz bei uns an.. Wir sind meistens 3-5 Leute zusammen im TS2 die gemeinsam Szenarien machen und eine Gilde gegründet haben, da wir uns schon bisschen länger kennen.. Falls du also Interesse hast, kannst du dich gerne mal melden.. 
Sind zwar keine große Gilde, aber haben trotzdem unseren Spaß im TS2^^

Entweder hier oder inGame (wobei inGame besser wäre).. Ich heiße inGame genauso wie hier, also Hardnoise^^


----------



## Immondys (26. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> mmh mir persönlich gefällt WAR schon aber wie bei dir is bei mri schnell die luft raus
> 
> meiner Meinung nach fehlen Instanzen (ich weiß es sind welche drinne aber zu wenige) dadurch fehlt de ransporn sich gute items zu farmen (was anders macht wow ja auch nicht, der großteil hängt von der itemjagd ab, es ist gut und kann meiner meinung nach gerne übernommen werden deswegen muss pvp bzw rvr nicht zurück stecken)
> 
> aber naja es sind grade mal fast 2 wochen um und ich denke das mit den nächsten patchs eventuell auch instanzen kommen die mich in einen jagdrausch versetzen



Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind. Bei dir ist die Luft raus und ich bin immer noch am char ausprobieren. ZumThema Farmen - gut das es den Blödsinn mit den Items hier in diesem Spiel nicht gibt und hoffentlich auch nie geben wird. Außerdem hasse ich das stundenlange rumrennen durch Instanzen. Deshalb spiel ich WAR und nicht mehr WoW - hier gehts um PvP und nicht um wochenlange Itemjagd. Wenns einigen Leuten nicht gefällt ist es halt nicht ihr Spiel, die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden, aber mir passts derzeit und ich hoffe innigst, das das Spiel nicht mit PvE Instanzen und Itemspiralen verdorben wird.


----------



## Exo1337 (26. September 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> stimme dir zu 100% zu,
> das spiel fesselt mich einfach nicht so wie WoW früher und ich hab genau wie du nach relativ wenig zeit keine lust mehr zu zocken.
> 
> Bin wieder zurück zu lotro, mal schauen was sich so in nächster zeit tut in war..




Das is aber ehrlich gesagt auch schwer, da WAR nunmal nicht das Rad neu erfinden kann. WoW war eben für viele das erste MMORPG, da ist "das Kribbeln" natürlich immer etwas mehr als beim 2. Mal, bei dem man dann etwas mehr Ansprüche stellt.


----------



## Ohties (26. September 2008)

Nethraniel schrieb:


> Dass MMORPGs allesamt irgendwie schnell fad werden und die Luft schnell raus ist, nach dem Gefühl diverser Leute, passt mMn gut zu einem Kommentar, den Peter Molineaux mal abgelassen hat.
> 
> Der meinte nämlich, dass WoW den Spielemarkt kaputt gemacht hat, da es durch stete Add-Ons etc. praktisch keine Luft mehr für Innovationen liefert und irgendwie immer alles von allen schonmal irgendwie irgendwo gemacht / gesehen worden ist. Wenn man WoW bis zum Erbrechen gespielt hat, können andere Spiele kaum noch Reize bieten.


gaaaaaanz genauso seh ich das auch. am anfang der beta fand ich WAR noch total genial. es hat mich extrem gefesselt wie schon lange kein MMO mehr. mittlerweile ist mein sigmarpriester 18 und ich werde sicher noch eine menge zeit in WAR verbringen aber dieses luft-raus-gefühl ist jetzt schon da. 
ich könnte nicht mal sagen warum... eigentlich macht mythic alles richtig. noch nie zum release eines MMO hatte ich den eindruck so ein rundes game vor mir zu haben und ich steh eigentlich auch ziemlich auf pvp. manchmal hab ich den eindruck es ist zu leicht und zu sehr für die breite masse. was hab ich mich damals in daoc reingesteigert!!! hier ist das (zum glück) nicht so aber trotzdem hatte ich heute trotz krankheit und freier zeit schon kein bock mehr auf 19 zu lvln und holte stattdessen lieber mein low-budget game aus der schublade...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (26. September 2008)

Ich persoenlich finde das man warhammer in keiner hinsicht mit WoW vergleichen kann...
WoW= pve based hauptsaechlich trifft man in jeder instanz auf aehnliche gegner und verwendet aehnliche taktiken doch das eigentliche spielprinzip aendert sich nicht

WAR= PvP based relativ komplex im gegensatz zu WoW (am start zumindest) da man immer gegen andere spieler und klassenkonstellationen kaempft bleibt es abwechslungsreich 


allerdings denke ich das die leute bei WAR mit den patches dauernd neue schlachtfelder herausforderungsarten etc implementieren muessen, was bei WoW durch einfaches hochschrauben der schwierigkeit geloest wird (ich meine wieviele gilden haben es bis WOTLK wirklich geschafft alle bosse zu legen die meisten haengen entweder bei kara und kriegen nichts auf die reihe die anderen brauchen ewig bis alle bt / mh EQ sind. bei WoW finde ich das PvP extrem eintoenig da man da eigentlich immer nur mit EQ gewinnen kann... ja schon klarjeder full green vogel hat schonmal nem s4 das handwerk gelegt aber im allgemeinen (spezifisch auf den 15er und 10er bgs) kann man es einfach nur mit EQ und ein wenig koordination schaffen

manche moegen diese sichtweise nicht teilen aber ich wollte auch mal meinen standpunkt vertreten^^

(ich entschuldige mich fuer rechtschreibfehler und gehirnueberlastungen die durch ue oe und ae aufgetreten sind =) )


----------



## Siccaria (26. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Die aussage stimmt jezzt aber Garnicht.. Momentan ist es so das die Szenarien viel mehr EP Geben


Das stimmt... allerding u.U. nicht auf jedem Server. Wenn man auf der überfüllteren Seite spielt, dann questet man zwangsläufig um zu leveln - oder sitzt sehr viel Zeit nichtstuend am PC und wartet drauf das mal waufgeht.


----------



## P-bibi (26. September 2008)

also ab lvl 10 find ich es auch relativ shit aber ich suche eben noch die klasse die ICH richtig geil finde und wenn ich sie habe dann wird das sicherlich anders..


----------



## Nachtrot (26. September 2008)

Kann leider nur zustimmen. Hab heute wieder AoC gespielt, macht mehr Spaß.


----------



## Hardnoise (26. September 2008)

P-bibi schrieb:


> also ab lvl 10 find ich es auch relativ shit aber ich suche eben noch die klasse die ICH richtig geil finde und wenn ich sie habe dann wird das sicherlich anders..



Ich hatte Anfangs auch Probleme eine Klasse zu finden, die mir zu sagt.
Anfangs hatte ich mir gesagt, ich würde bestimmt niemals einen Caster Spielen. Jetzt spiele ich einen Feuerzauberer und ein Zeloten, nachdem ich ein Chaos, Schwarzok, Schamane, Hexenkriegerin und ne weiße Löwin getestet habe..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (26. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> also wenn du in 8 tagen gerade mal lvl 13 bist (und das sind knapp 4-5 spielstunden) würde mir auch langweilig werden...
> 
> du opfer ! WAAAGH!
> 
> >> der flaminator war hier <<




Solche Antworten liebe ich! Brachlandchat ist woanders!


----------



## Ollivan (26. September 2008)

Ahoi,

ich glaube, Du hast den Sinn dieses Spiels nicht ganz verstanden.

Ich will Dir auf keinen Fall zu nahe treten, aber es geht in dem Spiel nunmal nicht darum, stundenlang vor sich hin zu grinden, sondern vor allem in der *Gruppe* Spass zu haben!
Ich spiele das Spiel komplett mit Freunden. Dazu ist im TS/Skype einfach ne Superstimmung und so macht das ganze einfach nur nen Heidenspaß..

Ich würde ein MMO nicht verurteilen, nur weil es ein MMO ist.


----------



## Nachtrot (26. September 2008)

Nethraniel schrieb:


> Dass MMORPGs allesamt irgendwie schnell fad werden und die Luft schnell raus ist, nach dem Gefühl diverser Leute, passt mMn gut zu einem Kommentar, den Peter Molineaux mal abgelassen hat.
> 
> Der meinte nämlich, dass WoW den Spielemarkt kaputt gemacht hat, da es durch stete Add-Ons etc. praktisch keine Luft mehr für Innovationen liefert und irgendwie immer alles von allen schonmal irgendwie irgendwo gemacht / gesehen worden ist. Wenn man WoW bis zum Erbrechen gespielt hat, können andere Spiele kaum noch Reize bieten.
> 
> ...



aha. ^^ jetzt geben wir einfach wow die schuld das war suckt. ^^


----------



## Pymonte (26. September 2008)

ansonsten mal wieder shcön pauschalisierte Meinungen die aufeinandertreffen und keine von beiden Seiten einsieht, das sie vermutlich beide Recht und Unrecht haben in einigen Punkten. 
Ich sollt vielleicht doch den Studiengang wechseln um sowasanalysieren zu können. Mit den Sachen, die sich die Leute hier ausdenken, kann man ja Bücher füllen... andererseits ist das ja leider alles schon geklärt.

@topic (hab ich den thread schon gepostet? Ka, hab ich über die ganzen Hass/Mimimi/Flame/Pro/Con/Wayne WAR Threads vergessen)
Deine Entscheidung. Und ich gebe dir Recht. Ich bin derzeit lvl 21 und 80% vor lvl 22 im T3. Es gibt wenige Quests und teilweise dann noch für lvl 24+ Conent. Ich war nun schon bei den Orks und werd dann auch bei den Elfen mal reinschauen, aber derzeit bin ich echt gelangweilt. Ich grinde etwas für die PQ, mach Quests (wenns denn welche gibt) und bin im Szenario, was wohl der spaßigste Teil ist. Leider gehen die sehr selten auf. vermutlich ist dr Großteil der Spieler eben noch im T2. Das Problem bei mir ist aber, das die Gilde hinterherhinkt, da ich derzeit etwas mehr Freizeit hab bis Semesterbeginn, und ich somit fast allein da stehe. Denn als wir noch in der Gruppe unterwegs waren, hats noch viel Spass gemacht.

Daher ein Tip von mir (solange du noch spielen kannst). Such dir ne angenehme Gilde und zieh mit der los. Auf einmal wird das Questen und Leveln viel angenehmer und die Szenarios machen noch mehr Spass. Allein ist WAR als Gruppespiel eben etwas dröge, da man weder den PQ Endteil erlebt, noch wirklich Unterhaltung findt (obwohl die Quest sehr schön geschrieben sind).

So ich bin dann wieder in WAR und etwas Wälzer des Wissen schmöckern oder aushelfen/twinken.


----------



## DrDiode (26. September 2008)

Hmm also was die Grafik angeht da kann cih dir leider nicht zustimmen. Die ist schon um längen besser.
Aber was die "Würze" angeht da muss ich dir zustimmen fehlt leider noch. In WAR wurden auch die Öffentlichen Schlachtfelder angepriesen 
und ich würde die auch sehr gern machen, nur finde ich hier keine Mitspieler. In diesem bereich müsste doch noch sehr dringend etwas abgeändert werden. Zum beispiel mit nem Ordentlichen Suchtool. Das man zumindest ein paar Spieler für ne ordentliche Burgenbelagerung finden kann.
Habs schon im Channel gepostet, aber da antwortet ehh keiner. Komischerweise sobald mal ein Eroberungspunkt von sagen wir mal vier Mitstreitern aus der ordnung  einnimmt, stehen auf einmal doppelt so viel  von der Zerstörung hinter dir. Hmm also um mal ne anständige 
Beteiligung auf die Beine zustellen, da muss sich dringend noch etwas ändern. Ansonsten nützt auch die beste Grafik nix. Und von 1-40ig darfs nun mal auch nicht langweilig werden.
Und um Gottes Willen macht doch mal den Chat etwas atraktiver... Mal enn Worldchat, LFG oder was in der Richtung.!!

So denn beste Grüsse


----------



## Maxell10 (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> [...]




Freu dich oder Spiel WoW oder Lasse es mit den Mmo´s


----------



## kirg (26. September 2008)

Maxell10 die antwort hättest dir sparen können.
Zum Topic: Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, bei mir ist auch irgendwie die luft raus und bin mit meinem shami jetzt schon gute 32.
Was mich am meisten stört ist der mehr oder weniger vorhandene chat.
Kommunikation gitbs in war bisher kaum.(meine erfahrung)
Ich versuche mein glück immer und rede so oft es geht mit den leuten um grp zu bilden aber diese geben kaum mehr antworten als ein NPC zur zeit eigt. schade weil gerade ein mmo ist auf Kommunikation angewiesen.
Dennoch ist war eins der top mmos zur zeit und für mich nach WoW das gelungenste bisher überhaupt.

mfg kirg


----------



## MacJunkie79 (26. September 2008)

wo begründet er denn etwas - nirgends - das ist genau so ein blabla-Thread wie die 100.000-Millionen davor


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

Auf meinem Server pendelt sich langsam das Gleichgewicht zwischen den Fraktionen etwas ein und die Ordnung kapiert langsam die Szenarien etwas und sogar der Chat wird genutzt. Mir gefällt das Spiel jeden Tag besser, aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find's übrig affig, wie viele Leute hier dem TE erklären wollen, worin angeblich der Sinn von WAR liegt oder wie man es spielen muss. Jeder spielt so, wie er am meisten Spaß hat und fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer keinen hat, der geht halt wieder.


----------



## Protek (26. September 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Leute, ich denk das wenn man noch keine Mmorpg Erfahrung hat, und es gibt immer noch massig Leute die immer noch SinglePlayer/oder sonst was spielen, es für einem der Zähler bei 0 anfängt. Na jedenfalls müsst ihr euch mal wieder in die Lage von früher reinversetzen. 


Stellt euch jetzt einmal vor, es wäre wieder 2005 Januar oder noch früher DaoC ^^ die erste Zeit in den Mmo war sowieso die beste, ein neues Spielgefühl usw. 

Was einfach schade ist, das es heutzutage nur noch darum geht "Grafik" "Content" "PvP" "PvE" "Belohnungen" "Equip" natürlich spielt das alles zusammen und jetzt kommts, es geht so wie ich das sehe den meisten nur noch um den Vergleich was besser ist. Spiel x oder Spiel y, nicht darum, "hey lasst uns einfach unsere Freizeit geniessen und uns die Birne qualmen lassen, mit spannenden Geschichten, Raids, PvP. 

Wäre man früher auf den Gedanken gekommen, in einem Forum alles schlecht zu machen? Natürlich... ^^ die Publisher haben das mit uns angestellt, sie haben uns zu kleinen Flamern degradiert, ich sage, lasst uns wieder Freude haben.

Ein Forum dient natürlich zum Austausch, aber wieso kann man das nicht auf lustige und witzige Weise tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dann führen wir lieber Diskussionen über noch nicht erschienen Spiele, als solche die gerade frisch released sind und noch nicht einmal 1 Monat hinter sich haben.


Solche Threads zielen halt schon in die Ecke KRITIK ^^ kritischer Treffer... ist ja gut das es solche auch gibt, aber seit AOC, seh ich fast nur noch solche, ich mein man sollte einfach mal Erwartungshaltung/Realität/Werbung auseinander halten und das Spiel aus der eigenen Perspektive sehen, bevor man es kauft.

Grafik - dient dem Zweck
Animationen der Mobs - das wird schon noch
Pve - eher Nebensache
Lvln/Questen/PublicQ. - jeder auf seine Art und Weise, wie das Kampfsystem ist, hätte man sich schon im Vorfeld informieren können, also ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht, aber bei mir zählt immer Gold farmen/Equip und PvP/Pve, an das Kampfsystem muss man sich halt gewöhnen, wenn man will.
RvR - für mich der entscheidene Grund

Wir müssen aber auch klar sehen, das halt jeder eine eigene Auffassung von Kombination von Gameplay/Inhalten braucht, den einten gefällt es und die anderen sind sich anderes gewohnt.

Ich finds persönlich gut das sich WAR  deutlich von anderen Spielen unterscheidet, mal ehrlich, natürlich will man als Mmorpg Spieler ne Dauerbeschäftigung, man kann wenn es der Geldbeutel zulässt auf zwei Gleisen fahren, oder hin und her wechseln, je nachdem wo es einem gerade besser gefällt, und vielleicht bleibt man dann in einem der Spiele hängen.

Greez und schönes Wochenende. 

spielt bis die Birne qualmt ! Give the peace between mmorpgs and players a chance!^^


----------



## surilko (26. September 2008)

ich hatte auch warhammer online 7 tage getestet habe dann jedoch wieder zu WoW gewechselt weil wie du gesagt hast schon es mir irgendwie nicht so viel spaß macht und es auch in szenarion offt immer sehr stark ruckelt.


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. September 2008)

surilko schrieb:


> ich hatte auch warhammer online 7 tage getestet habe dann jedoch wieder zu WoW gewechselt weil wie du gesagt hast schon es mir irgendwie nicht so viel spaß macht und es auch in szenarion offt immer sehr stark ruckelt.



Du entscheidest also deinen Spielspaß an deiner Hardware. Ist ok, wenn das wirklich so ist, ist dir nicht zu helfen.... (nicht bös gemeint)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Du entscheidest also deinen Spielspaß an deiner Hardware. Ist ok, wenn das wirklich so ist, ist dir nicht zu helfen.... (nicht bös gemeint)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch nix Verwerfliches. Wenn's net anständig auf seinem System läuft, bleibt der Spaß halt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (26. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Du entscheidest also deinen Spielspaß an deiner Hardware. Ist ok, wenn das wirklich so ist, ist dir nicht zu helfen.... (nicht bös gemeint)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öh... eigentlich macht das Sinn... er hat keinen Spielspass wenn seine Hardware das flüssige Spielen nicht zulässt?
Ich hatte auch an WoW keinen Spielspass mit meinem damaligen PC - bis ich den dann ausgemustert und mir einen für damaligen Stand aktuellen geholt hab.
Nirgendwo wird ja behauptet das Spiel wär dran schuld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ist doch nix Verwerfliches. Wenn's net anständig auf seinem System läuft, bleibt der Spaß halt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hast du recht haben tun und so....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herbertle (26. September 2008)

Zuallererst möchte ich mich für eure Tips bedanken.

 Grafik : Ich hoffe nicht den Eindruck erweckt zu haben, etwas an der Grafik ansich aussetzen zu wollen.Denn an und für sich finde ich die Grafik recht stimmig,vor allen Dingen,wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Leute sich bei größeren Schlachten sammeln könnten.

Lediglich mit den Animation und dergleichen habe ich  meine Schwierigkeiten,das allerdings, ist sicherlich  Geschmackssache.

Habe mir meinen Posts nochmals durchgelesen und musste  feststellen,dass er teilweise doch recht Vorwurfsvoll klingt.Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht bezwecken, denn wie einige schon geschrieben haben, handelt es sich hier  natürlich um einen subjektiven Eindruck.

Ich habe noch ein wenig Spielzeit zur Verfügung,diese werde ich mit Sicherheit auch nutzen.Eventuell gelingt es mir noch ein paar Stufen aufzusteigen um mir dann einen erneuten Eindruck zu verschaffen.(mit den neuen Fertigkeiten,Meisterschaftsskills)

Ich will das Spiel jedenfalls nicht generell verteufeln,es scheint lediglich für mich eventl. nicht die richtige Wahl zu sein.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

Wahre Schönheit liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde den Look von WAR absolut furchtbar und ich kann die Grafik nicht leiden, aber bin glücklicherweise mit dem Gameplay so happy, dass ich trotzdem Spaß hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (26. September 2008)

Is schade das es dir nich gefällt, aber es gibt doch noch viele andere Spiele^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. September 2008)

boah, vorallem die erste seite des threads liest sich ja traumhaft^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (26. September 2008)

herbertle schrieb:


> Lediglich mit den Animation und dergleichen habe ich  meine Schwierigkeiten,das allerdings, ist sicherlich  Geschmackssache.n.(mit den neuen Fertigkeiten,Meisterschaftsskills)



und daran arbeitet das Team ja noch. 

Es stört mich überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich z.B. den Rückschlag meiner Waffe als Hexenjäger sehe, sieht es schon ziemlich geil/realistisch aus, aber einige Animationen könnten/werden Sie noch verbessern...


----------



## Sledge Hammer (26. September 2008)

Ich finde eigentlich recht nett das jede Fähigkeit ihre eigene animation hatt.


----------



## Baldoran (26. September 2008)

also da muss ich unseren TE etwas recht geben...
ab lvl 12 ungefähr verliert sich die lust...
und aufs bg wartet man unglaublich lange auf meinem server...
und zwischen weißen löwen und jünger des khaine kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden....
und zum thema quests und public quests kann ich nur sagen ... (so nun aber genug und)
die sind auf dauer noch langweiliger als bei WoW und die publics nicht machbar da man kaum leute sieht...
in WoW hat es ja gerade spaß gemacht in instanzen zu gehen und items zu farmen da man da auch immer andere dabei hatte...
also ging mir so...
und nun kriegt WoW plötzlich so tolle verbesserungen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR fehlen einfach so tolle sachen...
und ich bin irgendwie comic grafik gezähmt...


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> also da muss ich unseren TE etwas recht geben...
> ab lvl 12 ungefähr verliert sich die lust...
> und aufs bg wartet man unglaublich lange auf meinem server...
> und zwischen weißen löwen und jünger des khaine kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden....
> ...



Ich bin z.B. Level 18 und habe noch Lust. Das liegt daran, daß ich PvP liebe und es in WoW vermisst habe. In Sachen Public Quests sagst du, daß sie langweiliger sind, als in WoW, aber in WoW gab es überhaupt so was nicht. Das sie allein nicht zu bewätigen sind, ist doch klar. Gruppenspiel ist gefragt.

Dir gefallen die Instanzen in WoW bis jetzt, dann kann ich dir auch nur die Erweiterung empfehlen, denn WoW ist halt Pve...    und das ist nicht negativ gemeint. Jeder soll sein Spielspaß haben, egal was er spielt....


----------



## Vanhyke83 (27. September 2008)

Hab gelesen das sich hier über das Würfelsystem beschwert wird. Ihr habt das nicht ganz verstanden...glaub ich!

Es ist optimal gelöst, dass der Random-Wurf von 1-1000 geht und der Bonus nur bis 500. Warum? Ganz einfach.

Ich spiel, unschwer unten zu erkennen, einen Runenpriester. Ich bin als Heiler eigentlich so gut wie immer auf einem der ersten 3 Plätze vertreten was den Bonus betrifft. Allerdings würfel ich manchmal auch nur ne 100-300 und lande dadurch relativ weit unten. 

Und ich finds sehr gut so denn letztendlich wäre ich immer auf einem hohen Platz und die anderen mit weniger Bonus würden nie eine Chance auf eine gute Belohnung haben.

Schliesslich ist es so, dass man bei jeder PQ aus jedem Sack nur 3-4 unterschiedliche Items rausziehen kann! Hat man diese, zieht man sich Sachen für Berufe oder eben die paar Silber raus. Auf Dauer würde es die anderen Mitspieler tierisch nerven wenn ich immer schreibe:"Oh, schon wieder einen goldenen Sack erwürfelt aber leider hab ich das Epische Item dadrin schon..."

An die Leute, denen WAR jetzt schon langweilig wird: 

Es ist nun mal leider so, dass WAR noch längst nicht fertig ist. Das war bis jetzt aber noch kein einziges MMORPG nach dem Release. Ich finde es trotzdem relativ komplett und es bietet einem verdammt viele Möglichkeiten zu leveln und Spass zu haben!

Alleine schon die Erfindung der Öffentlichen Quests zieht einiges an Atmosphäre mit sich und lässt eigentlich nichts zu wünschen übrig. Man denke an die PQ Kapitel 1 Imperium bei der man erst denkt, die Kathedralen Tür geht nun auf und es stürmt ein Boss heraus. 
Was passiert? Ein Riese kommt brüllend aus dem benachbarten Wald-Gebiet, schmeisst auf seinem Weg zu uns noch ein paar Bäume um die sich richtig geil nach brechendem Holz anhören! Einfach nur Atmosphäre pur. 

Aber noch viel geiler ist in meinen Augen die Brennende Windmühle. Was für ein Flash als ich diese das erste Mal erblickt hab.....

Also ich weiss jetzt schon, dass WAR das nächste Spiel ist was mich nach WoW länger als 3 Jahre fesseln wird. Schade find ich es, dass jetzt schon einige wieder abziehen obwohl ihr doch so schöne Gegner/Partner im 40er RvR werden könntet! ;P

Bleibt jedem selbst sich für oder gegen WAR zu entscheiden aber für mich gibt es eigentlich garkeine negativen Punkte! Hört sich bestimmt unglaubwürdig an, ist aber nunmal so das ich höchst zufrieden bin. WAR bietet mir das, was ich Jahre lang vermisst habe in jedem anderen MMORPG: Kriegs-Atmosphäre pur!

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch einfach auch nochmal auf einem anderen Server mit anderen Spielern und einer anderen/vernünftigen Gilde versuchen!? Ich bin grundsätzlich mit meinen Mitspielern im TS und alleine schon das macht einen heiden Spass! Eine nette Spieler-Gemeinschaft macht schon viel aus.

Wünsche allen nicht so begeisterten Spielern weiterhin viel Glück bei der Suche nach Ersatz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möge euer MMORPG-Herz Befriedigung finden. 

MfG


----------



## Chandrac (27. September 2008)

tja war, was soll man dazu sagen

sicher es hatt gute seiten aber im moment auch noch schlechte. 

Das Crafting System sollte noch ausgebaut werden, sicher is ne nette idee alles ohne rezepte aber den mist muss mann erstmal kapieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Postsystem.... Brieftaubensystem wäre wohl passender zu sagen

Grafik durchaus nicht schlecht, is mal was anderes als die comicgrafik von WoW

Übersetzungen: weningstens nit ganz so besoffene wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn einige der texte überhaubt nicht in die boxen reinpassen und deswegen nicht lesbar sind

Quests: töte dies, töte das 08 15 wie in WoW und anderen, erfrischend sind die öffentlichen Quests wobei dieses Würfelsystem etwas komisch ist aber wer Warhammer spielt kennt das problem der komischen würfel (ich mein wie oft würfelt man 5x hintereinander ne 1)

Hauptstadt: Ein wenig unübersichtlich, fehlen wegweiser

Schlachtfelder: Erobere dies erobere das, wird wahrscheinlich durch belagerungen und Burgen besser, ka war da noch nit

Wälzer des Wissens: Einfach nur Geil! auch die ganzen titel sind teilweise einfach zum schreien (Für 10x dich selber anklicken bekommste den Titel: "Aua mein Auge!")

Lags FPS einbrüche:  Kommt alles noch war bei WoW genauso


----------



## Churchak (27. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> und zum thema quests und public quests kann ich nur sagen ... (so nun aber genug und)
> die sind auf dauer noch langweiliger als bei WoW und die publics nicht machbar da man kaum leute sieht...
> in WoW hat es ja gerade spaß gemacht in instanzen zu gehen und items zu farmen da man da auch immer andere dabei hatte...


der unterschied ist halt der das in WoW keiner auf die idee kommen würde ne Ini alleine angehn zu wollen, in WAR aber seltsamerweise gefühlte 80% der leute die ÖQ solo machen wolln und sich dann wundern das es so lange dauert die 80+ mobs umzu boxen und dann ned über stufe 1 hinaus zu kommen.


----------



## Rashnuk (27. September 2008)

Solltest im t2 Gebiet die Burg erobern oder so da man in WAR offene gruppen hat kann man sofort joinen und mitmachen und es stimmt es ist anders als bis lvl 10 aber ab lvl 20 kommen die Dungeons dazu also eine weitere beschäftigung zum lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kommt es drauf an wie man so ist manche mögen andere Typen von Spielen vllt ist WAR auch nicht das richtige für dich

EDIT BTW:
Einer von Mythics entwicklern haben gesagt das ohne Gruppenspiel nix läuft in Warhammer deswegen denke ich das das dein Problem ist ,- such dir eine Große Aktive Gilde und du solltest gut bedient sein


----------



## Siccaria (27. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> der unterschied ist halt der das in WoW keiner auf die idee kommen würde ne Ini alleine angehn zu wollen, in WAR aber seltsamerweise gefühlte 80% der leute die ÖQ solo machen wolln und sich dann wundern das es so lange dauert die 80+ mobs umzu boxen und dann ned über stufe 1 hinaus zu kommen.


Och naja, ich hab das bei einigen PQs gemacht wenn ich auf das nächste Szenario gewartet hab und einfach nur die Einflusspunkte sammeln wollte für ein bestimmtes Item aus diesem Kapitel. Wirklich vorgehabt die Folgestufen danach zu machen hatt ich dann natürlich nicht - eigentlich wars fast schon blöd wenn die 80 Mobs dann tot waren und ich pausieren musste bis ich wieder von vorn anfangen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor allem dann praktisch wenn man es in der Nähe der Abgabepunkt für die Szenario Quests machen kann.


----------



## Baldoran (27. September 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich bin z.B. Level 18 und habe noch Lust. Das liegt daran, daß ich PvP liebe und es in WoW vermisst habe. In Sachen Public Quests sagst du, daß sie langweiliger sind, als in WoW, aber in WoW gab es überhaupt so was nicht. Das sie allein nicht zu bewätigen sind, ist doch klar. Gruppenspiel ist gefragt.
> 
> Dir gefallen die Instanzen in WoW bis jetzt, dann kann ich dir auch nur die Erweiterung empfehlen, denn WoW ist halt Pve...    und das ist nicht negativ gemeint. Jeder soll sein Spielspaß haben, egal was er spielt....



du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich gesagt habe...
ich habe gesagt die public sind nicht machbar da man keine leute für diese findet und die normalen quests sind oft langweilig ...
ich habe auch nicht gesagt ich hätte groß spaß an inis in WoW...
sondern in WoW war dies was die leute zusammengebracht hat...

@churchak...
also bei mir war es so :
ich möchte eine public machen...
gehe zum passenden gebiet...
bin natürlich allein dort da und denk mir...
hach ! mach erste phase und vielleicht geht ja noch die zweite...
bis dahin könnte ja jemand noch kommen...
kommt aber keiner...
mindestens 5 rennen an der gegend vorbei und interessieren sich einen dreck für die public....
und am ende wird gesagt : die wollen die alle alleine machen...
tja ... es hat einfach nie einer lust mal zum mitmachen...

oder die publics enden so :
haust die mit nur einer oder zwei anderen personen zum endboss...
der boss ist halb tot...
wenn tank und heal dabei ist kein problem...
plötzlich kommen von irgendwo 4 leute die meinen kurz noch mithelfen zu müssen...
ja nett...
nur geht plötzlich die beute in die hände der 4 neuen und man steht als der trottel da...
klar...es geht nicht um die items in WAR...aber  wenn sowas nach töte 100 davon und 75 davon und töte 10 elite passiert fühlt man sich irgendwie dumm...
vielleicht liegts an mir...
aber naja...


----------



## DrDiode (27. September 2008)

ALSO der entscheidente Faktor wäre: Um ein Zusammenspiel zu fördern MUSS ZWINGEND noch mehr getan werden.

Denn wie bereits erwähnt ist die Kommunikation in WAR noch gar nicht vorhanden. Wie soll man da Gruppen/Gilden finden?

nen Suchchannel für Gilden/Questgruppen/Instanzen und Öffentlichen Quests wären doch mal ein guter Anfang...wenn man schon meint WAR wäre ein Gruppenspiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wase (27. September 2008)

also ich als wow urgestein mag das spiel und bin hoch motiviert Gründe hierfür sind :

- die pq spielen sich für mich wie raids nur lebendiger irgendwie als beispiel :

sind gestern mit 25 leuten die sich spontan zusammengefunden haben alle pq im kapitel 10 imperium abgelaufen ständig wechselte mal ein spieler oder andere dinge aber man konnte spielen ohne vorher nen riesigen organisatorischen aufwand betreiben zu müssen .Das System funktionierte einwandfrei, kommunikation nachdem man die leute etwas angesprochen hatte war da der Spaß war enorm.
Selbst wenn man hierbei  würfelpech hatte so sind die Einflußbelohnungen auch die "Mühe wert"

-das pvp system kurzweil und längere schlachten für jederman als beispiel:

ich bin der totale PvP noob habe es bei wow gehasst mich niederzergen zu lassen aufgrund dessen das ich nicht die zeit hatte mich um raids und arena/ bg zu kümmern um an brauchbares equip zu kommen. Hierbei leg ich los und habe nie das Frustgefühl so gar keinen chance zu haben ein paar lustige einfälle (Trollkreuzzung / Eisenbrecher kicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) incl. 
Aus der Random PQ Grp wurde eine Keep Grp und hierbei muss ich sagen es macht einfach spaß etwas simpel auf dem lvl bereich weil nur ein Tor kein Wall und die leute probieren noch viel aus aber der Spaß stimmt.

ich werde es weiter Spielen bisher keine Spur von luft raus.

MFG Wase


----------



## wissard (27. September 2008)

Ich kann mich Wase auch nur anschließen bin auch ein alter WoW Hase , war seit über 3 jahren dabei und muss sagen WAR ist bug freier als WoW damals. Die lags und der ganze kram werden wie bei WoW im laufe der zeit gefixt bis sie, so wie bei WoW inzwischen fast nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Aber wer ein spiel was 3 jahre flege und etliche Patches hinter sich hat, mit einem frisch releasten Spiel vergleichen will, sollte auch dabei nicht vergessen was schon alles gemacht verändert und gefixt wurde. WAR hat ein gutes Potenzial und ich hoffe mal das dieses von Mythic unterstüzt und gefördert wird.Denn die Puplic Quests machen funn, auch wenn mal kaum leute da sind, kann man wenn man will sich die ruf Items Farmen. Das RvR bleibt immer spannend weil immer irgendwer rumstänkert. Die Szenarien find ich klasse endlich mal kein lästiges "ich sheep dich, cast nen Pyro, schau wie dumm du umkippst und du kannst nix machen du noob"( so wars noch vor bc für unserer neu wowler ,war echt frustierend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und endlich gott sei dank kein ewiges gespamme in den hauptstädten "suche dd und heiler für instanz xyz" in WoW konnte man wenn man pech hatte den ganzen Tag schaun das man mal ne Gruppe zusammen bekommt ohne Gilde, in WAR 5 min Arbeit wenn genug leute on sind.Die Quests find ich eigendlich auch sehr schön man kann auch als Arbeitende Person mal eben 3-5 Quests machen ohne gleich 8 std am Pc zu hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ahja ich vergaß ein lob an die Entwickler von WAR auszusprechen danke für die Flug animation, kein so ein zeitraubendes ich flieg über 3 tausen Wälder, Flüsse und schau dem Ork beim Stuhlgang aus der luft zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .Das ist etwas was Blizzard echt gut kann leuten für unüze Zeit geld aus den taschen ziehn warte hier lauf da usw. und zum schluss die Belohnung für echt alte WoW Kunden, "hier habt ihr BC toll wa aber eure teilweise bis zu Monate lang gefarmten Epic Items gebt ihr bitte am Eingang ab und zahlt schon mal für die nächsten 12 Monate zum Farmen der nächsten. Also wer Sadist ist der liebt WoW auch noch mit WOTLK ^^.

Also ich sag allen WAR leuten hallo und freue mich auf eine schöne zukunft in der Warhammer Welt "mögen die Patches unsere Reihen stärken"

Ps:wer Rechtschreib oder Grammatik Fehler findet darf sie sogar behalten "ja genau darfst du, steck schnell ein" !


----------



## Tabasco567 (27. September 2008)

hi, 

vllt sind mmo generell nichts für dich...?!

versuch mal eine gilde mit paar netten leuten zu finden und dann dürftest du den eigentlichen spass finden.


mal lösgelößt vom WOW/WAR-vergleich, bietet WAR bedeutend mehr anwechslung...


----------



## Chillmon (27. September 2008)

Wie sie alle am heulen sind " mimimimimi , mein Spiel macht mir kein Spass mehr .... oooch was soll ich nur spielen ... die luft is raus.... alles scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

-

GET A LIFE !


----------



## wissard (27. September 2008)

Tabasco567 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> vllt sind mmo generell nichts für dich...?!
> 
> ...




Mein text sollte nicht heißen das ich in keiner Gilde war, möchte oder sonstiges in der art falls es dem verständniss genügt meine Gilde ist in WoW im t6+ bereich gewesen wo ich ging, ich kann also sagen ich hab alles in WoW gesehn was einige leider nicht sagen konnten. Und nun erklär mir mal warum ein mmo nichts für mich sein sollte nur weil ich es nicht einsehe stundelang in der einöde Azeroths rumzufliegen und nichts machen zu können? sollte mmo für mich nix sein hätte ich keine 3 jahre in WoW verschwendet ;D


und ja es bietet wirklich mehr abwechslung


----------



## Rickrolled (27. September 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Aber noch viel geiler ist in meinen Augen die Brennende Windmühle. Was für ein Flash als ich diese das erste Mal erblickt hab.....



hehe, ging mir genauso... musste direkt ein screenshot machen, als ich heute dran vorbei gekommen bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so schlecht sieht WAR garnicht aus, irgendwo zwischen WoW und AoC, genau richtig für MMO mit RvR Focus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch einer der mir gefällt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (27. September 2008)

Hier ist mein bisheriger Favorit^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (27. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das kann ich langsam nicht mehr lesen, es stimmt einfach nicht. Spiel Schwarzork und kann mit entsprechendem Equip meine Schaden verdreifachen. Von extrem viel aushalten und wenig Schaden machen, nach extrem wenig aushalten und sehr viel Schaden machen, alles !!!NUR!!! durch Equipment. Das nennt man gar nicht itemlastig, neeiiiiiiiiin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das man sich je nach Items spezialisiert, und ein Spiel dessen ganzes System nur an Items hängt, sind 2 paar schuh.

Alles was du in WoW machst. Instanzen, Quests, PvP, Ruf farmen. All das macht man nur, um an Item X zu kommen. Keine andere art der Motivation ist bei WoW gegeben. Jedenfalls nciht seit dem ersten Addon, vor dem ersten Addon hätte man viele Wege gehen können, doch Blizzard geht den Weg, den sie durch Diablo kennen.

Wenn WAR ähnlich wie DAoC wird, sind alleine die Items NICHT der Beweggrund des Spielens. Das man je nach Ausrüstung das eine oder andere macht, ist ja inzwischen "Normal", mein Runenpriester hat auch eine Int und eine Wille Ausrüstung...

...Aber WoW gerät für mich immer mehr in die "Asia-Grinder" Spalte. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Art der Items, und ein Spiel um Items herrum entwickeln.


----------



## Amarillo (27. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Hier ist mein bisheriger Favorit^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im T2 Bereich Imperium gibt es noch viel mehr von solchen Abhängern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (27. September 2008)

Nicht jedes Spiel gefällt jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wieso sollte man dich deshalb flamen? ^^  mich wunderts nur das immer jeder allen kundtun muss wieder er kb mehr hat :3 vllt hofft er ja das die leute ihm gründe nennen nicht aufzuhören.

ich finde war macht erst ab 30+ richtig spaß da man da erst die wirklich guten skills bekommt etc. leider hab ich das lvl auch noch net ^^


bei mir lässt der eigentliche spaß ab lvl 12 auch nach, nämlich in kapitel 5, muss sagen die schwelle zwischen t1 und t2 (wahrscheinlich auch zwischen t3 u. t4 etc) zu groß ist. während man in t1 noch gegen lvl 9-11 kämpft ist es in t2 schnell das die mobs 3-5 lvl über einem sind. Tja und das ist je nach klasse bisl doof (meine zauberin hat keine 2 mobs ausgehalten)
da hab ich mal aus spaß ne andere klasse getestet und muss sagen das die mir mehr liegt/gefällt ^^ tja cllt isses bei dir auch so.


aber meine motivation is noch da denn das pvp macht echt fun ^^


----------



## XcHeWyX (27. September 2008)

Also ! 

WAR ist nicht mal ein Monat aufm Markt und schon wird es mit grössen wie WoW verglichen ! Denkt an die Animationen in WoW beta !!!!!

Nein ernsthaft die kritik des erstellers mag berechtigt sein wenn man ein FERTIGES spiel bewerten würde ! 

Aber WAR is nicht mal im ansatz fertig , WoW hat 4 jahre und milliarden für die weiterentwicklung, was Goa nicht hat ! 

Ich bin begeistert für die ersten gehversuche von WAR , besser als manche Fertige MMORPG´s ! 

So wie ein vorredner sagte , OHNE GRUPEE KEIN SPASS ! und es wurde höchste zeit das son titel auf den markt kommt , denn wie der name "Massive Multiplayer bla bla"
schon andeutet ist es eben wichtig seine gefährten zu haben ! 

Der schwerpunkt liegt bei WARHAMMER  auf interaktion mit anderen mitspielern bzw gegenspielern ! Craften , mobs haun , questen sind eher dinge die nebenher gehen sollen ! 

Ich habe an WoW gehasst, das man eigendlich nur gemeinsam inzen machte ! und das der komerz so schnell in das spiel kam ! 

ach ja noch was zum abschluss

Das einzigste was ich sehr stark befürchte ist, dass  EA das spiel wieder kaputt Patch wie bei so vielen Spielen die gut waren , bis EA die finger hop und sagte : KAPITALISMUS ! das wird bei Warhammer sicher nicht anders sein GELD GELD GELD ! 

Ich wünschte mir die zeit zurück wo SANDBOX noch ein begriff war und die community 18+ war wegen der bezahlung ! 
Damals waren es noch MMO´s heute sind 95% mmo hits einfach nur komerziger schrott der für die masse gemacht wird um damit ne menge Geld von "Schneesturm" ab zu bekommen ! 

so long !


----------



## Elathar (27. September 2008)

XcHeWyX schrieb:


> Also !
> 
> WAR ist nicht mal ein Monat aufm Markt und schon wird es mit grössen wie WoW verglichen ! Denkt an die Animationen in WoW beta !!!!!
> 
> ...




WARHAMMER ist aber nichtmehr in der beta ! deswegen ziehen diese Ausreden nicht mehr.
und GOA&CO hatten 3 Jahre entwicklungszeit.Haben sie selber zugegeben im Interview oO
Es wird genauso aussterben wie AOC auch.Alles nur ein Hype


----------



## Alpp (27. September 2008)

Elathar schrieb:


> WARHAMMER ist aber nichtmehr in der beta ! deswegen ziehen diese Ausreden nicht mehr.
> und GOA&CO hatten 3 Jahre entwicklungszeit.Haben sie selber zugegeben im Interview oO
> Es wird genauso aussterben wie AOC auch.Alles nur ein Hype



Völliger Quatsch...WAR macht jetzt schon mehr Spass als es WOW je gemacht hat, die Quests sind um Welten witziger und besser (LESEN hilft...)


----------



## DaMeep (27. September 2008)

Elathar schrieb:


> WARHAMMER ist aber nichtmehr in der beta ! deswegen ziehen diese Ausreden nicht mehr.
> und GOA&CO hatten 3 Jahre entwicklungszeit.Haben sie selber zugegeben im Interview oO
> Es wird genauso aussterben wie AOC auch.Alles nur ein Hype




Und sollen 3 Jahre jezt viel sein für ein MMO das von 0 entwickelt wurde ? 
Wohl eher nicht . 
Es wird WoW nicht den rang ablaufen , aber es wir nicht enden wie AoC . 
Dafür sind die viel zu viele leute zufrieden mit dem Spiel und haben viel spass dabei . 
Es wird seine fangemeinde finden , genauso wie es auch schon jüngst HdRO geschafft hat . 
Es wird sich weiter entwickeln und immer besser werden und viele spieler lange bei der stange halten ( sicher eine Mutmaßung , aber das ist meine einschätzung ) . 
Und das ein MMO in so einer frühen phase noch fehler hat ist doch ganz normal . Ich habe jedenfalls noch kein MMO ohne gesehen . 

Leute es geht hier nur um ein Spiel , also kommt doch bitte mal runter . 
Und das es nicht jedem gefallen kann ist auch klar , da geschäcker nunmal verschieden sind . 
Spielt doch einfach das was euch spass macht und versucht nicht anderen "ihr" spiel schlecht zu reden . 
Es gibt noch einige tolle MMOs auf dem markt ( WoW , HdRO , EQ2 usw. ) , da sollte doch jeder "sein" spiel finden ohne andere nun schlecht machen zu müssen .


----------



## Tarik el'Kharim (27. September 2008)

Es sind wahrscheinlich die roten Umrandungen, die gleich Zeigen wo man seinen Quest machen muss. Früher war das einfach mal ne Richtungsangabe und man watchelte halt los um seinen Missionsauftrag zu suchen, schade eigentlich, aber auch net schlecht^^ also mir persönlich egal.

Kann mir vorstellen das viele auch einfach nur auf Quest annehmen klicken und gar net den schönen Text dazu lesen. Habe wohl mehr Zeit mit dem Questtexten lesen verbracht als mit den Quests^^

Hoffe auch da kommt noch was patchmässiges das es net mehr so ruckelt, kann schon echt nervig sein.

So llong


----------

